# Better Mood When Your House is Clean?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2015)

My house is far from spotless, I'm not that fussy or particular in keeping everything just right, comfortable is more important to me.  But, when I get a room clean that needed attention, or straighten up a closet even, I feel I'm in a better mood after it's done.

They say clutter in the home has a negative effect on you psychologically.  I have a lot to work on if I want everything in it's place, neatened and cleaned.  Funny that now I'm retired and thought I would have so much idle time and be so bored that I would catch up on everything.  Hasn't happened, lol.

When my mother in law was still alive and living in her own house, I'd go over there and give the sink, counters and floors a good cleaning, as she was too ill to do very much on her own.  Even though she said she really didn't need me to do it, when all was done, she seemed to always be pleased.

Do you find you're in a better mood with a clean home, or doesn't it affect you either way?


----------



## Glinda (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm in a pretty good mood most of the time anyway but I do like it tidy and uncluttered.  I live with my brother and his standards are even higher than mine.  Sometimes when I vacuum, it's not good enough.  He does it again.  That's fine with me.  BTW, I own the house.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 23, 2015)

I am in a better mood when house is clean and tidy. Not spotless, but clean.


----------



## merlin (Apr 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> My house is far from spotless, I'm not that fussy or particular in keeping everything just right, comfortable is more important to me.  But, when I get a room clean that needed attention, or straighten up a closet even, I feel I'm in a better mood after it's done.
> 
> They say clutter in the home has a negative effect on you psychologically.  I have a lot to work on if I want everything in it's place, neatened and cleaned.  Funny that now I'm retired and thought I would have so much idle time and be so bored that I would catch up on everything.  Hasn't happened, lol.
> 
> ...



I live in clutter I must admit, and in a way don't feel it affects my mood, though when I do get everything tidy and spic and span, I feel momentarily better, but I notice I create clutter again at an alarming pace. I feel I have some vested interest in this state


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 24, 2015)

I think that a good rule of thumb, is if your car is spotless, your house is the same....  If your auto is full of clutter, so is your home.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 24, 2015)

I love a clean tidy home, but my place is never completely spotless anymore. Don't have the time and energy for it anymore.  

I do find that when I do some cleaning  and tidying, I always feel a nice sense of accomplishment, and it looks so nice too.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2015)

We keep things fairly picked up and clean. It could be neater but we enjoy our place and it shows sometimes.
However, this mess is just from one closet, with one more to go. Hasn't been touched in 15 years and both closets are stuffed full. Some of it will be thrown out, some to Molly Mutt, (charity) and some for next garage sale.
Would anyone out there like to give me a hand?layful:


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't like clutter or a messy house, I've always been a 'neat freak', my kids used to say I was happiest when I had a can of comet in my hand..lol...so, yes it does affect my mood.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes, Jackie....my mood will definitely improve after I clean this mess up.


----------



## merlin (Apr 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Yes, Jackie....my mood will definitely improve after I clean this mess up.



Thanks for sharing pics of your mess Pappy, I am in a similar state in my rooms, having sorted out the shed and trying to throw out or pass on as much as possible. You have made me feel better about my clutter now, as I seem to be in a constant state of clearing up for the past twelve months


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2015)

I like to have a neat and clean house without clutter.
I get rid of items not being used when doing spring and fall cleaning and that keeps
clutter to a minimum.
Every week I go through the house and clean each room.  It's amazing how soon dust collects.
It's takes me longer now to get the housework done and I take a rest quite often but it does give
me a feeling of accomplishment when everything is in it's proper place.
The trouble with doing household chores is that there is no end to it and it all has to be done over and over.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Apr 24, 2015)

I’m kind of a ‘neat freak’ as far as clutter or things that need to be put away. I’m also quite sensitive to smells.  I like a clean bathroom and a clean kitchen.  I sometimes will delay doing things like cleaning the oven, floors, etc. but I feel better once those things are done.  A clean house, fresh bedding and towels, fresh air coming in the windows….it’s a great feeling.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh yes I'm a big lover of fresh clean linen...and like you AC I'm extremely sensitive to smells which most others' don't seem to smell, but I pick up on tiniest whiff..I can't be doing with a smelly or stale smelling house.  It always smells fresh and clean
My bathrooms and kitchen are always clean too although I don't by any means live in a Show Home, I like to be able to relax in my home and be comfortable and so having a few cushions out of place or a dish or 2  in the sink overnight is not going to give me palpitations. My dressing room on the other hand..looks like a bomb hit it some days and I have to wait until I get a day off to replace everything back on the hangers that I thought I might wear to work then discarded it for something else..but in answer to your question SB. yes I always feel better when my house has been thoroughly cleaned preferably by someone else..  :thumbsup:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

My main pet peeve around the house, constant hair balls, gifts of my catterorrists. I have tried everything from special,(read expensive), diet to topical treatment of paws, pasty goop to feed them etc. so far nothing has been effective. Just doesn't present well.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 24, 2015)

Shali, do you brush your kittykats?   I found when I brushed my kitty very regularly, she stopped barfing up hair balls and she was very very happy and her fur was beautiful. In fact, we had a regular evening ritual going with one of her many brushes.  If you haven't done so, give it a try. Fine tooth combs are good too for eliminating the extra hair. Everyone will be so happy.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks, Cookie. I do brush my cats everyday. Perhaps I will try a finer toothed comb.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes I'm a big lover of fresh clean linen...and like you AC I'm extremely sensitive to smells which most others' don't seem to smell, but I pick up on tiniest whiff..I can't be doing with a smelly or stale smelling house. It always smells fresh and clean
> My bathrooms and kitchen are always clean too although I don't by any means live in a Show Home, I like to be able to relax in my home and be comfortable and so having a few cushions out of place or a dish or 2 in the sink overnight is not going to give me palpitations. My dressing room on the other hand..looks like a bomb hit it some days and I have to wait until I get a day off to replace everything back on the hangers that I thought I might wear to work then discarded it for something else..but in answer to your question SB. yes I always feel better when my house has been thoroughly cleaned *preferably by someone else*.. :thumbsup:



haha!  

A dressing room sounds nice.  One of my dear aunts had a large home with a dressing room...lovely.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes I have to say it's much nicer than just having a wardrobe or a closet..


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Oooh, Holly, sounds decadent. Is it done up in Hollywood Regency style?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> My main pet peeve around the house, constant hair balls, gifts of my catterorrists. I have tried everything from special,(read expensive), diet to topical treatment of paws, pasty goop to feed them etc. so far nothing has been effective. Just doesn't present well.



My cat didn't have a lot of hairball problems, but once he had it bad where he couldn't get it up and we thought we might have to take him to the vet.  I started researching online and was getting worried, people talked about having operations to remove them, etc.  Once I used that stuff in a tube, which I didn't really want to use, he seemed to get better.

  I've been feeding Blue Indoor Cat and Hairball formula dry food ever since, along with a little canned each day, and he hasn't had those problems.  He's not a long hair, but his fur is really thick, medium length.  I brush him a couple of times a week with a cat slicker brush from Oster, I go against the grain and with it.  He sometimes attacks the brush, but seems to appreciate the grooming. 

 I have white sheer curtains behind my living room drapes, and he jumps up on that window sill at night when the drapes are drawn.  I comb his hair off those sheer curtains with a dog flea comb.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks SB, I am going to see if I can get Blue cat food here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2015)

Your welcome Shalimar, I've been feeding it to my little guy since he was a kitten, different formulas...he loves it and is healthy.


----------

